# Fugaku Uchiha vs Minato Namikaze



## FugakuMS (Apr 30, 2016)

Fugaku Uchiha

-Mangekyo Sharingan + all the powers of his that we've seen in different arcs

Minato Namikaze

-We all know how strong this guy is

First round: Base Minato vs Fugaku with MS
Second round: Sage Mode vs Fugaku with Kyubi + MS
Third round: Kurama Mode vs Fugaku with Kyubi + MS


----------



## Itachі (Apr 30, 2016)

So fanfic Fugaku? I watched the Itachi arc but I don't remember him having any feats. Anyhow, featless Fugaku is going to lose to Minato. Even if we go by portrayal, barely anybody mentioned Fugaku at all while Minato was hyped to no end.


----------



## FugakuMS (Apr 30, 2016)

Itachі said:


> So fanfic Fugaku? I watched the Itachi arc but I don't remember him having any feats. Anyhow, featless Fugaku is going to lose to Minato. Even if we go by portrayal, barely anybody mentioned Fugaku at all while Minato was hyped to no end.



I don't remember which episode it was from the Itachi's arc, but at the time when he was slaughtering his clan he was stopped by his father and at that time Fugaku was looking at him with his MS eyes (then Itachi said that his father would be the most dangerous enemy that he would have to face), but the fight never happened though. Also, Fugaku (just like Itachi did to Sasuke) showed Itachi what the future is going to be if he would have to show his MS to the others (he was controlling Kyubi and destroying the village), therefore I assume he was pretty powerful. Well, judging by his both sons, we can already say that they had the right genes. Right?


----------



## Itachі (Apr 30, 2016)

FugakuMS said:


> I don't remember which episode it was from the Itachi's arc, but at the time when he was slaughtering his clan he was stopped by his father and at that time Fugaku was looking at him with his MS eyes (then Itachi said that his father would be the most dangerous enemy that he would have to face), but the fight never happened though. Also, Fugaku (just like Itachi did to Sasuke) showed Itachi what the future is going to be if he would have to show his MS to the others (he was controlling Kyubi and destroying the village), therefore I assume he was pretty powerful. Well, judging by his both sons, we can already say that they had the right genes. Right?



Yeah, though the problem is that Fugaku has like no feats at all. Even with the Mangekyo, it's not enough to beat Minato because Minato is already incredibly powerful and has the ability to defeat Mangekyo wielders like Sasuke, Obito, etc. The only Mangekyo user that could beat Minato every time is Shisui, in my opinion.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 30, 2016)

Fugaku was definitely stronger than his son that night but Itachi with more experience and having more talent and brilliance probably surpassed him along the way  and Minato is stronger than Itachi so in all likely hood is stronger than Fugaku but if he can control the 9 tails  like Obito did on top of MS mastery/Susanoo I would give him the edge or at least being able to force Minato to a draw


----------



## Equilibrium139 (Apr 30, 2016)

Fugaku stomps


----------



## Kyu (Apr 30, 2016)

Minato pisses in Fugaku's mouth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 30, 2016)

minato's killing intent makes him collapse into a coma.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 30, 2016)

Kyu said:


> Minato pisses in Fugaku's mouth.



The Yellow Splash

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARGUS (May 1, 2016)

Minato > Ms Obito who was hailed as one of the strongest MS users in the series 

Fugaku gets clowned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2016)

Minato against who....?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty (May 1, 2016)

Fugaku loses against nearly all meaningful pt 2 people...

Why the fuck would anyone give him a chance against Minato

Seriously, though..... That fucking fodder vs yellow flash???

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Garcher (May 1, 2016)

Only an Uchiha can beat an Uchiha.


----------



## Android (May 1, 2016)

who's Fugaku ???


----------



## Clowe (May 1, 2016)

Sasuke, Itachi, Obito, Madaraand Shisui are the only worthwhile Uchiha in this series, all others are fodder.

Yes that also includes Izuna.


----------



## LightningForce (May 1, 2016)

Literally the only chance Fugaku has at winning is second scenario, and that's if he can also use Iso: Susano'o. Otherwise, he gets stomped in all matches due to lack of feats and hype.


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2016)

MS Fugaku is surely stronger than young MS Itachi if we're following the filler story line, but that's not exactly saying much because young Itachi didn't even have Amaterasu at that point. In fact, we were given no indication at all that young Itachi ever used his new eyes in a combat situation before the Uchiha massacre. I think he did in canon though.

Bottom line is, Fugaku needs actual feats to compete with a luminary like Minato in the battledome.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (May 1, 2016)

Fugaku is Sasuke's dad and Minato is Naruto's dad, so they must be equal. But with the power of the MS on his side there's no doubt that Fugaku is going to win this match up.


----------



## ImSerious (May 1, 2016)

Next thing you know people will be putting Sasuke's mom(don't even know her name) against Kushina.

hah.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (May 1, 2016)

ImSerious said:


> Next thing you know people will be putting Sasuke's mom(don't even know her name) against Kushina.
> 
> hah.


Mikoto probably has the Sharingan, so I'd put her above Kushina.


----------



## Itachі (May 1, 2016)

Fugaku and Mikoto are worthless, why do you think they tasted the King's sword?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (May 1, 2016)

Mikoto tasting her son's sword sounds dirty as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ImSerious (May 1, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Mikoto probably has the Sharingan, so I'd put her above Kushina.


kushina's egg cell > mikoto's egg cell


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 1, 2016)

Fugaku gets raped so hard Minato ends up getting arrested.


----------



## Itachі (May 1, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Fugaku gets raped so hard Minato ends up getting arrested.



then minato gets raped in prison by mizuki

the circle of life


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 2, 2016)

Fugaku wins because Minato has a aneurysm because he's laughing so goddamn hard that Fugaku could actually be a "threat".

In all honesty, Minato wins so hard it's not even funny.


----------

